# Mein Teich, meine Algen, ich und meine Ratlosigkeit



## Greenkeeper (24. März 2021)

Moin Moin liebe Teichfreunde,
Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. Nehmt euch Zeit, das hier ist etwas umfangreicher.
Endlich Zeit um sich um unseren 12 Jahre alten Teich zu kümmern, der trotz Filteranlage, Vorfilterbecken und UV-C Lampe (75W) partout kein klares Wasser zeigt. Nur Grün. Volumen 30.000 Liter (jetzt 32.000) Orfen und Rotfedern als Fischbesatz und reichlich Uferbepflanzung. So haben wir den Teich letztes Jahr entleert, von Schlamm befreit, den Fischbesatz auf 30 Fische reduziert und neu befüllt. Ja, mir ist klar, das die Teichbiologie erst einmal dahin ist. Da haben wir mit entsprechenden Starterbakterien usw. nachgeholfen. Erwähnen muss ich, das der Teich viel in der Sonne liegt, was Algenwachstum natürlich unheimlich begünstigt. Nach 4 Wochen ein herrliches Grün und eine Sichttiefe von 5 cm. Keine Fadenalgen! Da die neue UV-C Lampe auch vorher nichts erreicht hat, ist diese hochkant in die Ecke geflogen. Jetzt wird aufgerüstet. Der Pumpenrücklauf (Oase 12.000) über den Filter (Oase mit Spaltsieb, Röhrchen) endete in einer Kaskade (für zusätzlichen Sauerstoff und natürlich Optik). Davor haben wir jetzt 3 zusätzliche Becken gebaut, mit insgesamt 2000 l. Diese sollen als Vorfilterbecken fungieren und sind mit Planzen und __ Hornkraut bestückt. Der Oase Filter ist Geschichte. Jetzt arbeitet eine 4 Kammer Bio-Pond Anlage (ohne UV-C) und gibt sich alle Mühe. Aber es tut sich überhaupt nichts. Gar nichts. So sucht man Rat. Produkte die andere Teichbesitzer in den Himmel loben, zeigen bei unserem Teich Null Wirkung. Die Filterschwämme sind nach 4 Tagen dicht und werden ausgedrückt, nicht ausgewaschen. Ich habe verschiedene Bakterien (Pulver, Gel, flüssig) ausprobiert, spezielles Lehmpulver, bis hin zu Zeolith (125kg) Nichts. Auch Marmorsplit (welches ich in Körben unter den Überläufen getan hatte) null Wirkung. Das Wasser wurde nur Braun. Also wieder raus. Derzeit habe ich in den Körben Muschellgrit. Hilft aber auch nicht. Ich war schon drauf und dran einen Topf Hühnersuppe rein zu kippen. Schlimmer hätte es nicht werden können. Die Wasserwerte sind nicht überragend, aber im grünen Bereich. Ein Bekannter Aquarist (Händler) und Teichkenner hat immer wieder geprüft und ist genauso ratlos wie ich. Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, das es Algen gibt die jedem Mittel trotzen und auch auf eine UV-C Lampe (egal wie Stark) nicht reagieren.
Zum Schluss noch etwas kurioses: Über den Winter, mit Dunkelheit und Frost, hatte ich gehofft, das die Algen sich wenigstens dezimieren. Weit gefehlt. Der Teich ist Grün wie vor dem Winter. ABER die 3 Vorfilterbecken sind GLASKLAR! Ich fasse es nicht.
Was kann ich noch tun, um das Teichwasser wenigstens   etwas klarer zu bekommen.
Ich bin sehr gespannt auf eure Vorschläge.


----------



## DbSam (24. März 2021)

Hallo Grünonkel,

boah, was für ein Text. 
Ein riesiger unstrukturierter Block, daher schwer lesbar.
Sehr lang und enthält trotzdem leider wenig richtig verwertbare Information.

Egal, ich habe mal versucht mich dort durchzuwühlen ...

Zuerst:
Wenn man alles mögliche Zeugs mal irgendwie reinkippt/einsetzt, dann hängt das Ergebnis eher vom Zufall ab.


Was ich vermisse sind konkrete technische Angaben zur eingesetzten Technik.
"Oasefilter" ist ein grober Überbegriff, vielleicht ist er zu klein gewesen/falsch eingesetzt/'oder was weiß ich was'. 
Solch eine pauschale Verurteilung bringt also nichts

"4 Kammer Bio-Pond Anlage" ist auch bissel allgemein. Vielleicht kannst Du das etwas näher ausführen.

Die 12000er Pumpe wird im realen Betrieb eine maximale Leistung von 10m³/h besitzen.
Aber auch das *nur*, wenn mindestens ein 2''Schlauch in relativ begrenzter Länge benutzt wird. Hier besser gleich 63er PVC-Schlauch/Rohr nutzen.
Somit wird der Teich bestenfalls irgendwo zwischen 3 und 4 Stunden umgewälzt.
Summa summarum: Bitte beschreibe Deine Technik etwas genauer, ebenso die Schläuche/Verrohrung.

Wenn man das kleine Foto betrachtet, dann könnte man vermuten, dass vom Uferrand Regenwasser in den Teich laufen könnte. Dabei werden in aller Regel auch viele Nährstoffe eingetragen, welche das Algenwachstum begünstigen.
etc. pp.
Dann kann man nochmal ansetzen. 

VG Carsten

PS:
Bei 'grünem Wasser' kann man in aller Regel von Schwebealgen ausgehen.
Fadenalgen wachsen bei klarem Wasser, mehr oder weniger ...


----------



## troll20 (24. März 2021)

Moin und herzlich Willkommen


Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Was kann ich noch tun, um das Teichwasser wenigstens etwas klarer zu bekommen.


Tja, das wird so nicht einfacher für uns. Mir schwannt da böses.
Kannst du bitte als erstes mal, von allem was zu deinem Teich gehört Bilder machen?
Ansonsten bin ich beim Carsten


----------



## Greenkeeper (24. März 2021)

Moin, oha. Jau, die Kritik ist berechtigt, wusste aber es nicht besser zu schreiben. Sorry. Das Fragen zu Details kommen, war mir klar und ich kann jetzt gezielt antworten. Das mit der Bio-Pond Anlage (der Oase Filter ist längst Geschichte) so dachte ich mir, wäre klar. Also, das ist eine mechanische Filteranlage mit 4 Boxen in der sich jeweils 4 Schwämme befinden. Ursprünglich sind es 3 die für 45 Tsd Liter mit Fischen ausreichen sollen. 90 tsd Liter ohne. Jetzt sind es 4 Boxen, was mehr als ausreichend sein sollte. Und alle sind nur noch mit fein Filterschwämmen bestückt, die auch kräftig ihre Arbeit machen. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, sollte ein Teich innerhalb von 8 Std. einmal „durchgefiltert“ sein. Der Teichexperte meinte auch, dass das Wasser 15 min. einen Filter durchlaufen sollte bis es wieder eingeführt wird. Das ist allerdings schwierig. Auch wenn die Pumpe nur z. B. 8 tsd Liter schafft,(die Verrohrung ist lang, mit 2“) ist der Teich schnell durch und schnell ist nicht unbedingt von Vorteil. Regenwasser kann evtl. bei Starkregen einfließen. Normal nicht, oder nur gering. Die ersten Jahre (ohne Fische) hatten wir Glasklares Wasser und Fadenalgen die ins Guinnessbuch der Rekorde gehören. Dann kamen Fische (besagte Orfen und Rotfedern) und das Wasser wurde über die Jahre schlechter. Ja, ich kenne das Problem mit zu viel Fisch und Futter. Das ist ja nun reduziert und gefüttert wird nur sehr mäßig. Aber sooooo mies wie jetzt und das nur bei den paar Fischen, kann es nicht sein. Das sich Orfen in einem „Kunztteich vermehren, wollte mir auch keiner glauben. Aber es ist so und als ich dem Teichspezi einem Eimer mit locker 100 Jungfischen gebracht habe, hat er nicht schlecht gestaunt. Augen wie Radkappen.
Fotos von der gesamten Anlage stelle ich die Tage ein. So und jetzt zu Carsten: Was schwant Dir böses? Sach an


----------



## troll20 (24. März 2021)

Greenkeeper schrieb:


> So und jetzt zu Carsten: Was schwant Dir böses? Sach an


Bin zwar nicht Carsten hab das aber glaube geschrieben 
Von solchen Filterangaben kannst du dich getrost verabschieden.
Wenn dann taugen die Schwammfilter als biologische Unterstützung für die Biologie die im Teich sein sollte. Aber die habt ihr ja entfernt. Und der Biofilm auf der Folie kann nicht wirklich wachsen wenn er kein Licht bekommt. Dazu kommt der Futtereintrag....
Und dann noch die fehlende Kapilarsperre, so das bestimmt schon wieder ordentlich Bodengrund vorhanden ist.
Aber lassen wir uns überraschen wenn die Bilder kommen....


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2021)

Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Die ersten Jahre (ohne Fische) hatten wir Glasklares Wasser


Du gibst Dir selbst schon die Antwort ...


Fische raus 

Technik still legen
Pflanzen pflanzen was das Zeug hergibt, vorallem Unterwasserpflanzen.
Und Geduld an den Tag legen, viel Geduld ...

Die Wasserbiologie muß sich erst einmal auf die geänderten Maßnahmen einstellen und reagieren. Da kann schon ein Sommer ins Land ziehen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (24. März 2021)

Hallo Tschitscheringrün Wächter,

hihi, nimmst die Kritik an und postest wieder alles 'en bloc'. 

Dem René schwant etwas. 
Mir nicht, ist ja auch nicht mein grüner Teich. 

Mit genauer beschreiben meinte ich auch, dass Du die genaue Bezeichnung - also den Name des Modells  - der verwendeten Technik lieferst.
Mit den von Dir gelieferten Angaben kann ich kein verwertbares Ergebnis im Web finden.

Und wenn Du diesen Filter dann auch noch 'umbestückt' hast, dann sind Bilder besser als viele Worte.
Ebenso auch vom Teich an sich. Vielleicht kann man den Bildern mehr entnehmen.

Umwälzrate und Verweilzeit:
Da wirst Du viele verschiedene Aussagen zu hören und zu lesen bekommen.
Und zwar von Null (komplett ohne Technik) bis hin zu mehr als einmal pro Stunde.
Eine pauschalisierte Aussage dazu lässt sich schwer treffen.

Um Schwebealgen auf technischem Weg zu minimieren ist auf jeden Fall eine viel höhere Umwälzrate nötig, als derzeit bei Dir vorhanden.


In Erwartung der Bilder
VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (24. März 2021)

Salü
Würde das Trinkwasser testen. Wenn da die Werte in Ordnung sind, regelmässig ordentlich Wasser im Teich abpumpen und frisch Wasser zuführen. Auf die Temperatur achten.
Wasserwechsel gehört für mich zu den besten Problemlösern.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## samorai (24. März 2021)

Tja der Feind ist immer und überall, dann sollte man ihn kennen oder wissen wie er funktioniert.
Schwebealgen sind besser  Haendelbar wie Fadenalgen .
Erstmal zu den Schwebealgen :
Ernährung durch Phosphate..... Besseres Futter weniger Phosphate.
Vermehrung findet Nachts statt.

Maßnahmen gegen Schwebealgen :
Aufsalzen, Wasser Wechsel 20 Prozent jede Woche.
Nachts UVC anschalten, tagsüber aus
Sind zwei Pumpen Kreislaeufe vorhanden dann UVC nur über einen laufen lassen.
Schwebealgen speichern auch Phosphate bei tot durch die UVC werden sie wieder freigegeben und dienen der nächsten Generation als neue Nahrung deswegen der Wasser Wechsel.
Keine Teich oder Filter Starter verwenden, da diese Starter die Teicheigenen Bakterien das Futter wegfressen und nur kurze Zeit leben ist am Ende gar keine Biologie mehr da.
Dann wiederholt sich ständig ein Neustart des ganzen Teich Milieu und das heißt warten bis sich alles wieder eingespielt hat.

Die Besonderheit das deine Absetzbehaelter Glas klar sind könnte auf zu wenig Sauerstoff im Filter hindeuten, denn da kommt eventuell zu wenig an weil er in Absetzbecken verbraucht wird.


----------



## DbSam (24. März 2021)

*hüstelhust*


samorai schrieb:


> Keine Teich oder Filter Starter verwenden, da diese Starter die Teicheigenen Bakterien das Futter wegfressen und nur kurze Zeit leben ist am Ende gar keine Biologie mehr da.
> Dann wiederholt sich ständig ein Neustart des ganzen Teich Milieu und das heißt warten bis sich alles wieder eingespielt hat.


Hhhmm, diese Geschichte, genau so erzählt, die würde ich eher ins Reich der Ammenmärchen einordnen wollen.



VG Carsten


----------



## samorai (24. März 2021)

Ammenmaerchen hin oder her, in einem See kommt auch kein Prinz und fragt :Willst du Starter kaufen.


----------



## Turbo (24. März 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ammenmaerchen hin oder her, in einem See kommt auch kein Prinz und fragt :Willst du Starter kaufen.


----------



## Turbo (24. März 2021)

Hätte eigentlich nach oben gehört.


----------



## DbSam (24. März 2021)

Nee, wenn jemand kommt, dann kommt bei uns eine hübsche Teichfee.

Aber da sterben die 'teicheigenen Bakterien' auch nicht weg ... 
Und gar nicht auszumalen was passiert, wenn jemand Kannnes Brottrunk oder gar Urlösung in den Teich kippt ... 
Oder aufsalzt, oder ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (24. März 2021)

Das ganze Starterzeugs ist ideal um viel Geld zu machen. In einem 12 jährigen Teich hast so viel Zeugs...
Da kannst das glatt vergessen. Nährstoffeintrag reduzieren. Der __ Fischreiher wird den Teich lieben, wenn man ihn lässt. Er liebt flaches Wasser in dem er gut stehen kann. Nährstoffe reduzieren. (Wasserwechsel) 
Und es kommt gut


----------



## Greenkeeper (25. März 2021)

Oha, na mal schauen ob ich das im Block beantworten kann. Wahrscheinlich wieder voll unstrukturiert. Der Filter ist ein SunSun und sollte bekannt sein. Das mit diesem Filter und ohne UV Lampe ein Teich klar werden kann, habe ich bei 2 Teichbesitzern live gesehen. Ich bin ja nun kein Experte oder so (sonst hätte ich das Thema nicht aufgemacht), aber ein Greenhorn bin ich auch nicht. Das Thema Phosphat usw. habe ich durch. N02/No3 ist null. Unser Leitungswasser ist Top. Der Teich ist auch von einem richtigen Teichbauer angelegt worden und nicht selbst gebuddelt. Natürlich sind Blätter/ Futter usw. immer Nährstoffträger, die Algen Futter geben. Über viele Jahre hatten wir auch klares Wasser und eingesetzte Krebsscheren haben sich massig vermehrt. Dann wurde er grüner. Und es ist logisch das wenig oder gar kein Licht mehr durchdringt. Die Algen sterben unten ab und ich habe wieder massig Schlamm. Das ist völlig klar und auch passiert. In kürzester Zeit hatte ich in dem großen 1400 l Becken stinkenden Schlamm. Ich mag mir garnicht ausmahlen wie es in dem Teich ausschaut. Den Fröschen und Libellenlarven wird es gefallen. Füttern tun wir nur noch sehr wenig und hochwertig. Der alte Filter war ein Sera, kein Oase. Lange Zeit hat der auf dem Spaltsieb auch einiges abgefangen, dann überhaupt nicht mehr. Ich vermute, das diese meine Algen so fein sind, das die da durchflutschen. Die Schwämme in dem SunSun Filter machen wirklich gute Arbeit. Was ich da ausdrücke ist enorm. Und eins noch: Das „Grün“ was ich bis zum letzten Jahr hatte war dunkel. Dieses „Grün“ jetzt ist richtig hell. Schon fasst leuchtend. Anbei die Bilder. Es schaut jetzt gruselig aus, da ich schon angefangen habe das ganze etwas umzubauen.


----------



## Turbo (25. März 2021)

Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Der Teich ist auch von einem richtigen Teichbauer angelegt worden und nicht selbst gebuddelt.



Meiner ist selber gebudelt. Dafür funktioniert er.  



Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Unser Leitungswasser ist Top.



Dann mach den Wasserwechsel. Jede Woche 5m3 abpumpen und mit top Wasser ersetzen. Wirst sehen...  damit wirst du viel erreichen.
Mit dem Wasserwechsel führst du Nährstoffe und damit die Grundlage für die Algen ab. 
Viel Erfolg.
LG Patrik


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2021)

Servus Patrik



Turbo schrieb:


> Dann mach den Wasserwechsel.



Den halben Teich wöchentlich ?
Er hat Fische !
Die Biologie braucht auch wieder Zeit zum einfahren ! ist es doch ein halber "Neustart" mit mehr Nach- als Vorteilen.

Hätte er keine Fische, wäre das kein Problem. Auch den Filter könnte er sich dann ersparen.
Mein Geschmack ist die sichtbare Filterkonstruktion sowieso nicht. Verschandelt die schöne Teichlandschaft und den schönen Garten. Wenn gehört sowas in Schwerkraft gefiltert und unter die Erde, was nebenbei auch noch weniger kostenintensiv im Betrieb ist, mit einem dekorativen Holzdeck drüber. Perfekt zum chillen und Fische beobachten, wenn es denn Fische unbedingt sein müssen.

Nix für ungut Greenkeeper (ein Vorname wäre als Ansprache perfekt).

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Edit: mit dem halben Teich habe ich mich vertan ... es sind ja 32m³ .... Sorry


----------



## Kolja (25. März 2021)

Hallo Greenkeeper,



Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wieder voll unstrukturiert



Deine Texte sind schwer lesbar, weil keine Absätze vorhanden sind.


----------



## Turbo (25. März 2021)

Digicat schrieb:


> Edit: mit dem halben Teich habe ich mich vertan ... es sind ja 32m³ .... Sorry


Kein Problem Helmut. Passiert so schnell und man hat sich vertan.
Wäre wirklich schlecht für die Fischis.
Sehe schon die Frage....  Wieso haben meine Fische weisse Punkte und scheuern sich am Boden? Massvoller Wasserwechsel bringt den Teich weiter.


----------



## Greenkeeper (25. März 2021)

Ich (Ingo) bedanke mich bei erstmal bei allen für die Unterstützung.
Ich werde zum Saison Start einen Teilwasserwechsel durchführen (hatte ich sowieso auf dem Schirm) und den Filterdurchfluss erhöhen. Filterbakterien liegen auch schon parat.
Dann werde ich sehen ob sich überhaupt etwas tut.
Das mit dem Sichtbaren Filter und den zusätzlichen Becken, ist nicht schön, aber aktuell nicht wirklich zu ändern. Ich arbeite dran. Für mich stand letztes Jahr im Vordergrund überhaupt etwas zu tun und das schnell. Optik war da erstmal völlig unwichtig.
Lg Ingo


----------



## troll20 (25. März 2021)

Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Filterbakterien liegen auch schon parat.


Versuch es mal ohne, du wirst keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2021)

Servus Ingo

Limitierend für den Filterdurchfluß ist höchstwahrscheinlich


die Pumpe
und der angeschlossene Schlauch (2" ? Schlauchtülle auch richtig bei 2" gekürzt ?)

Wozu sollen eigentlich die gestuft aufgestellten Teichschalen gut sein ?

Jeder Wasserfall treibt CO2 aus. CO2 ist wichtig für das Wachstum der Pflanzen.

Ich würde nur mehr eine Teichschale (die Größte), die dafür vollgestopft mit Repositionspflanzen einbuddeln. So tief das sich gerade ein Gefälle in den Hauptteich ausgeht. Quasi einen Boden/Kiesfilter kreieren.

Die übergebliebenen Teichschalen kannst ja als Teichpflanzenbecken eingegraben weiterhin benutzen.

Jetzt fällt mir gerade ein, eine schnelle Hilfe könnte ein VLCVF sein. Lies dir mal [DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/very-low-cost-vliesfilter-ii.30933/https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/very-low-cost-vliesfilter-ii.30933/"]den Thread[/DLMURL] durch. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Greenkeeper (25. März 2021)

Moin Helmut,

die Teichschalen fungieren als „Ruhebecken“. Das gepumpte Wasser kommt darin zur Ruhe und Schwebstoffe setzen sich ab. Funktioniert auch. Da sammelt sich einiges an, was ich Problemlos entfernen kann und nicht im Teich landet.

Nur noch das große Becken zu nehmen, hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch einen richtigen „Teichwirt“ zu Gast, der uns diese Konstruktion empfohlen und sogar errechnet hat.
Er hat uns auch seine „Säckchen „ mit irgendwelchen Pulver angeboten, die wir aus Verzweiflung auch genommen haben. 180 Ocken für die Tonne. Sein Teich sah toll aus. Auch mit diesen Säckchen und keine UV Lampe.

Das mit dem CO2 hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Das ist wieder so ein Thema für sich.

Vieleicht hat Supermann in unseren Teich gepi..... was ich nur mit Kryptonit wieder neutralisieren kann.

Was ist VLCAF? Der Link funzt leider nicht.

Lg Ingo


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2021)

Gib in die Forumssuche das ein
*Very Low Cost Vliesfilter II *oder auch *Very Low Cost Vliesfilter*

LG
Helmut


----------



## koichteich (25. März 2021)

Hallo Ingo, hab grad mal den Thread durchgelesen. Die UVC bringt sehr wohl etwas wenn danach fein gefiltert wird mit Vlies oder Bogensieb. Auch bei deinem CBF Filter.
Mein Teich, als Beispiel, Pumpe - Schlauch - UVC - Bogensiebfilter- CBF 350 B.
Klares Wasser, super Werte.
Natürlich immer Wasserwechsel machen aber du bist ja nicht unerfahren.
Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Greenkeeper (25. März 2021)

Moin Helmut,
habe ich jetzt gelesen. Das klingt interessant und werde ich aufgreifen. Vielen Dank für den Tip.
Das mit dem Schlauchstutzen auf 2 Zoll, oha ich glaub da war was.
Stimmt, CO2 war für das Pflanzenwachstum. Die wachsen aber prächtig. Jedenfalls die Uferbepflanzung und die Teichrose.
Ist jetzt auf den Fotos nicht zu erkennen und vor ein paar Wochen haben wir alles Trockene/gammelige entfernt und auch ausgemistet.

Den CBF (stimmt so heißt das Teil) bzw. die Schwämme habe ich etwas modifiziert.
In den ersten 2 Kammern sind die originalen Feinfilter. In den letzten 2 habe ich mir ganz feinen Filterschaumstoff besorgt,
passend geschnitten und mit Aquariumkleber zusammen gesetzt. Passen besser wie die gekauften und sind schon nach
2 Tagen dicht.

Moin Andreas,
das Bogensieb ist das Spaltsieb was in dem Sera Filder drin war. Das hat auch mit UV Lampe überhaupt nichts mehr gebracht.
Selbst zur Algenblüte (da konnte ich früher eine Schaufel nehmen), ist fasst nix mehr drauf.

Lg Ingo


----------



## samorai (25. März 2021)

Hallo Ingo!
Wenn das alles nichts bringt, so wie von dir beschrieben, dann kann es nur noch am Kies liegen.
Wuehle doch mal darin rum, stinkt es, duengt es eventuell deinen Teich aber muss nicht sein.


----------



## Greenkeeper (25. März 2021)

Moin Ron,

die Uferzonen sind durchweg mit Kies belegt, worin die ganze Bepflanzung steht.
Da stirbt auch das ein oder andere ab und/oder fällt hinein.
Es liegt sehr nahe, das hierüber Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen. Klare Sache. Das Problem ist, das sich das nur unter sehr hohen Aufwand ändern lässt. In den Bereichen die ständig im Wasser sind, da liegt einiges an Schlamm (und der müffelt auch) zwischen den Pflanzen im Kies. Den aber zu entfernen.......keine Ahnung wie. 
Im Teich selbst ist kein Kies mehr. Der Teichbauer hatte uns da ca. 3 Kubikmeter reingekippt, den wir im letzten Jahr bis auf den letzten Krümel entfernt haben. Das hat richtig gestunken. Oha.

Wenn es aber so ist, das diese Nährstoffeinspülung für meine Algen zuständig ist, dann frage ich mich warum beim letzten Wassertest von dem Aquaristen der Phosphatgehalt absolut ok war. Ich war live dabei und habe es gesehen.
Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch und ich Danke auch Dir für Deinen Hinweis.

Und eine Bitte an alle Kiesfetischisten, verkneift euch eure Kommentare. Danke.
(Ein Bekannter Koi Händler hatte zu dem Thema die Hände vor den Kopf geschlagen und gemurmelt „was für ein Schwachsinn“)

Wie schon erwähnt und nochmal zusammengefasst, ich hatte vor Ort Menschen die sich (glaubwürdig) mit Teichen auskennen.
Alle Zucken nur mit den Schultern und Wissen auch nicht weiter. Gerade im letzten Jahr habe ich mich ausgiebig mit dem Thema beschäftigt und habe soviel gelesen, das ich nicht mehr wusste wo oben und unten ist.
Mittel, Aktionen usw. wo andere drauf schwören, sind bei unserem Teich völlig wirkungslos.
Der Filter arbeitet wie verrückt und holt raus was möglich ist. Und das ist eine Menge, die mich jedesmal beim reinigen in Erstaunen versetzt.
Andere die viel größere Teiche haben (und ähnlich aufgebaut) arbeiten mit diesem Filter, erreichen klares Wasser und das ohne UV. Aber mit Filterbakterien. Ich habe es gesehen!!!!
Mein Plan für dieses Jahr (neues Jahr, neuer Versuch):
— die Filter Durchflussmenge erhöhen und evtl. eine 5. Kammer dazu bauen sowie dieses Filterflies verwenden 
— nur noch das 1400 l Becken als Ruhebecken integrieren und bepflanzen was Max geht. So wie Helmut vorgeschlagen hat.
— die Sonnenbestrahlung durch __ Entengrütze einschränken (ich bin mir voll bewusst was ich da tue)

Möge die Macht mit mir sein

Lg Ingo


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2021)

__ Entengrütze ist gut ... kannst leicht ab ernten. Hätte ich auch drauf kommen können .

Der *Very Low Cost Vliesfilter* wäre aber einen Versuch wert. 
Kübel > Schmutzpumpe hinein > mit Filterwatte den Kübel voll stopfen > die Pumpen laufen lassen solange es geht. Merkst eh wenn die Leistung am Ausfluß geringer wird > dann reinigen.

Selbst habe ich keine Erfahrung damit, aber es gibt eben hier Erfolgs-Storys. Einen Versuch wäre es allemal Wert.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (25. März 2021)

Hallo Ingo!
Wow, tut mir leid wenn ich dich mit dem Kies genervt habe.
Weiß denn auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2021)

Kies hin, Kies her ... es muß was passieren.

Ich drück die Daumen, Ingo

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (25. März 2021)

Hallo Ingo,

na ja, Helmuts Vorschlag eines VLCF klingt vielleicht auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht.
Aus energietechnischer Sicht ist er aber mit einem Verbauch von 400W für geschätzte 6m³/h eher eine kleine Katastrophe.
Ebenso wirst Du dieses Dingens vermutlich täglich warten müssen, Du bist dann also ein Sklave dieses Filters.
Eine Langfristigkeit dieses Planes sehe ich persönlich nicht.

Bevor ich mir hier mit langen Beiträgen und Ideen für nichts die Finger wund schreibe:
- Wie hoch könnte denn ein Budget für sinnvoll mögliche Veränderungen ausfallen?
- Welchen Aufwand würdest Du betreiben wollen?

Das "Hineinschütterei und Zusätzeritis" zwar teuer aber nicht zielführend ist, das hast Du mittlerweile selbst festgestellt.
Deswegen würde ich empfehlen, auf Dauer eher in Richtung Entfernung der 'Drecks' zu optimieren.

Oder auch andersherum gefragt:
Neben einigen anderen Dingen, würde ich vor Deinen CBF einen Trommelfilter, EBF oder Vliesfilter setzen. Wobei ein TF wahrscheinlich die kostengünstigste Alternative wäre und Dein Schwammfilter dann nur noch für den biologischen Teil der Filteranlage zuständig wäre.


Auf der Basis Deiner Aussage/Entscheidung könnte man dann einen Plan entwickeln.

Ansonsten:
Das Wasser ist grün, aber nicht schlecht.
Für Dich ist das ein optisches Problem, die Fische stört das weniger. Es muss also nicht hektisch agiert werden.


VG Carsten


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> na ja, Helmuts Vorschlag eines VLCF klingt vielleicht auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht.
> Aus energietechnischer Sicht ist er aber mit einem Verbauch von 400W für geschätzte 6m³/h eher eine kleine Katastrophe.
> Ebenso wirst Du dieses Dingens vermutlich täglich warten müssen, Du bist dann also ein Sklave dieses Filters.
> Eine Langfristigkeit dieses Planes sehe ich persönlich nicht.


War auch nicht als langfristiges Projekt von mir angedacht. Sobald die nötige Klarhet des Teichwassers hergestellt ist, ist auf die stationäre Filterung umzuschalten. Es soll durch den VLCF nur die Brisanz des "Grünes Wasser" entschärft werden. Es ist eigentlich nur die Bekämpfung der Symptome und nicht die Bekämpfung der Ursache. Man gewinnt dadurch aber Zeit der Ursache und der Lösung beizukommen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (25. März 2021)

Hallo Helmut,


Digicat schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich nur die Bekämpfung der Symptome


na ja, ist mir schon klar. 
Deshalb wie oben geschrieben:
Grünes Wasser ist eigentlich nur optisch für den Menschen unschön, die Fische stört es weniger bis hin zu gar nicht. 

Und ehe man Zeit, Geld und Mühe für solch eine pflegeaufwändige Zwischenlösung verplempert, da sollte man sich besser gleich richtig auf den Weg machen.
Das ist jedenfalls mein Blickwinkel auf solche Probleme. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2021)

Da bin ich voll bei Dir ...

Alles nur eine Sache wieviel Geduld man hat.
Leider ist Geduld bei vielen Teichlern ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Turbo (26. März 2021)

Greenkeeper schrieb:


> In den Bereichen die ständig im Wasser sind, da liegt einiges an Schlamm (und der müffelt auch) zwischen den Pflanzen im Kies. Den aber zu entfernen.......keine Ahnung wie.


Wenn du den Wasserwechsel machst, eine Pumpe in den Bereich mit dem Schlamm stellen. Mit dem Gartenschlauch ins Kies-/Schlamm spritzen und die ausgeschwemmte Brühe gleich abpumpen.
Immer nur kleine Bereiche aufs Mal machen, damit das Wasser nicht zu stark belastet wird.
Bringt sicher einiges. Wie stark die Verschlammung ist, kann ich nicht einschätzen.

Ps: Habe in meinem Teich auch Kies.


----------



## Greenkeeper (26. März 2021)

Moin Männers,

Ron, Du hast mich nicht genervt Absolut nicht. Kies im Teich ist bei mir ein wundes Thema. Was soll der ganze Kies im Teich
wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat den wieder raus zu holen und zu säubern? Jedenfalls nicht unter akzeptablen Bedingungen. Da rieselt dir alles rein, modert vor sich hin und wenn mach richtig Pech hat, dann blubbert das Faulgas und dein Teich geht nach Walhalla.
Gerade in meiner Situation, Algen, kein Licht, stirbt ab. Der ganze Sabber liegt jetzt in Mengen unten am Grund. Jetzt, ohne Kies, könnte ich theoretisch, den ganzen Mist mit einem Sauger rausholen.
So, jetzt aber Schluss mit Kies

Helmut und Carsten, „Sklave des Teichs“ . Ich schmeiß mich weg. Viele gute Ansätze von euch, da werde ich mal rangehen.
Budget? Nun ja, gerade im letzten Jahr ist einiges in das Thema Teich geflossen und bin auch bereit weiter und auch mehr zu investieren. Meine Fische würde ich schon gern wiedersehen . Aber es sollte im erträglichen Rahmen bleiben. Meinen Stromzähler möchte ich aber auch nicht als Ventilator verwenden. Ein Teich kostet Geld und Arbeit, das war immer klar. Wir haben aber auch ein großes altes Haus und ein Gründstück von knapp 2500 qm. Das alles verlangt nach Pflege, Zeit und Taler. Meine Frau ist auch sehr Pflanzwütig, was mir als Greenkeeper nicht wirklich gefällt. Immer diese kurverei drum rum. Mist .

Trommel Filter weiß ich das es sie gibt, habe mich damit aber noch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt. Da muss man schon ein paar Taler investieren. Würde ich auch, wenn ich wüsste, das ich damit Erfolg habe. Garantieren kann das niemand.

Zum Thema Geduld: Ja, ähem .........ich würde sagen, das wenn man älter wird (ich 62 (fürchterliche Zahl)) etwas ruhiger wird.
Da ich aber aus meiner Haut (zart wie ein Pfirsich) nicht kann und ich nichts auf die lange Bank schiebe, war ich heute den ganzen Tag im Garten, habe die 3 Becken abgebaut, nur das 1400 er in Position gebracht und auf seinen alleinigen Einsatz vorbereitet. Ich bin voll im Eimer.
Ganz so tief wie Helmut es vorgeschlagen hat, ist es nicht. Zu viele Wurzeln, aber es ist tiefer. Jetzt muss noch alles verfeinert werden und der Filter braucht einen neuen Platz. Kriege ich alles hin. Gibt auch ein Foto wenn ihr möchtet

Fragen zum Schluss: Wann bzw. bei welcher Wassertemperatur schaltet ihr eure Filteranlage ein und welche Pflanzen empfiehlt ihr mir für das 1400 Becken?
Ein bisschen __ Hornkraut habe ich schon.

Meine 3 großen Orfen (die 4 te hat der Reier geholt)  immerhin gut 50 cm, nenne ich jetzt Helmut, Carsten und Ron , wenn ihr keine Einwände habt.

Lg Ingo


----------



## samorai (26. März 2021)

Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Wann bzw. bei welcher Wassertemperatur schaltet ihr eure Filteranlage ein



Wenn sich die Fische zum fressen melden, also hoch kommen wenn du an den Teich trittst.


----------



## samorai (26. März 2021)

Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, sollte ein Teich innerhalb von 8 Std.



Muss ich jetzt mal nachfragen, 
Ist das ein Tippfehler oder ist es deine Ansicht? 
Ist mir aufgefallen und kann das nicht richtig deuten, da ja doch viele Kenntnisse in Sachen Teich vorhanden sind.


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2021)

Greenkeeper schrieb:


> und welche Pflanzen empfiehlt ihr mir für das 1400 Becken?


Siehe dich dort um
https://teichpflanzen-teichbau.com/flachwasserpflanzen-sortiment.html 

und dort
https://www.nymphaion.de/teichpflanzen/?p=1

Mit Ersteren habe ich keine Erfahrung
Bei Zweiteren habe ich gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Greenkeeper (26. März 2021)

Danke.

Weder Tippfehler noch Ansicht. Wurde mir von dem Teichbauer und von dem Koi Händler so vermittelt.


----------



## samorai (26. März 2021)

Oh, angestrebt wird 1x pro Stunde den Teich Inhalt durch die Filter zu bekommen.
Bei bepflanzten Teichen ist man mit 1,5h auch gut dabei.
Ja dann ändere mal deine Strategie in Sachen Umwälzung, zum Schaden kann es nicht sein.

Der Fisch "Ron" freut sich auf alle Fälle darüber.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (27. März 2021)

In einigen Teichbau Büchern oder Videos kommt auch mal die 8h Regelung.
Habe noch 2 Bücher rumfliegen aus den 70 und 80ern.
Und in einem Video eines Gartens und Teichbau Marktes komme nur gerade nicht auf den Namen.

Ich würde es probieren wie viel du umwälzen musst.
Um so weniger desto besser.
Das liegt immer am Teich ( Größe, Pflanzen, Futter und Besatz )

Bei meinem Teich liege ich ca bei 8h, der Vorteil ist dann das ich nur 44Watt Leistung brauche.
Die UVC wird Nachts im Sommer zugeschaltet.

Drücke dir die Daumen das dein Teich  dieses Jahr Algen frei wird.

Grüße aus dem Norden.

PS: Glaube in diesem Video wars.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzN8isPAsuE_


----------



## Turbo (27. März 2021)

Salü
Zur Wasserfiltrierung hört und liest man an jeder Ecke etwas anderes. Kommt halt darauf an, was für Besatz, mit grossen oder kleinen Fäkalienmengen, auf die Teichform, die Anordnung der Abläufe, den Standort und auf die Filteranlage an. 
Wenn alles passt, kann der Durchsatz sicher weniger häufig sein. 
Glaub die einzig richtige Angabe gibt es nicht. 

Meist kommt man mit den ganzen Wasserspielen und Bewässerung der Felsen auf gewaltige ungefilterte Pumpenliterleistungen, welche auch Einfluss haben.
Liebe Grüsse 
Patrik


----------



## Greenkeeper (27. März 2021)

Moin Löde ,

eigentliche waren in meinen letzten Antworten reichlich Smileys vertreten, die aber nach dem absenden weg waren.
Meine Erfahrungen mit Foren halten sich sehr in Grenzen und habe jetzt verstanden, das ich Smileys aus dem Forum
nehmen muss 

Ich nehme aus euren Antworten einiges mit, was ich auch umsetzen um testen werde. Angefangen habe ich ja schon 
Bei der Durchsatzmenge gehen die Meinungen stark auseinander. Erhöhen (habe noch eine Pumpe) werde ich sie und schauen was passiert.

Zu dem Thema mal etwas zu dem alten Sera Filter (dieser graue Turm): Da gehörten auch 2 12.000l Pumpen dazu sowie das Spaltsieb, UV und diese Tonröhrchen. Also Ready to Go für 1200€.
Als ja schon vor längerer Zeit das mit dem trüben Algenwasser losging, hatte ich dem Koi Händler von dem Filter erzählt.
Der hat nur gelacht. Eine Pumpe ist schon zuviel. Warum? Bei der Wassermenge wird der Dreck in den Tonröhrchen wieder rausgespült. Die Grundfläche von dem Filter ist viel klein. Klang logisch und eine Pumpe abgeklemmt. Viel besser wurde es dann aber auch nicht. Vielleicht hätte ich die Röhrchen regelmäßig ausspülen müssen, was man aber nicht machen soll. 
Wie man es macht, macht man es verkehrt.
Worauf will ich hinaus: So wie ihr es schon erwähnt habt, muss Pumpenleistung mit der Filterleistung zusammen passen.
Bis vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich noch den Standpunkt „weniger ist manchmal mehr“ 
Also greife ich da jetzt mit Prio an.

Wasserspiele sind bei uns nicht im Einsatz. Das Plätschern von der Kaskade reicht völlig.

Lg und ein schönes Wochenende.
Ingo


----------



## Greenkeeper (5. Apr. 2021)

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.
Update 1:
- das 1400l Becken ist positioniert, gesäubert, 3 Libellenlarven umgesetzt und mit Teichwasser befüllt! Es grünt so grün .......
- Das Filtervlies (200m Rolle, 20g/m2) und diese Filtersocke ist bestellt und kommt Ende der Woche

Mein Plan: Ich werde eine kleine Filterpumpe in dieses Becken setzen und an dem Ausgang die Filtersocke befestigen.
Nur um herauszufinden, ob das es etwas bringt bzw. diese Socke die Algen einfängt. Wenn ja, müsste das kleine Becken in kürzester Zeit „clean“ sein.
Ich kann es kaum erwarten, das zu testen und werde berichten.

Mit dem Vlies habe ich mich beschäftigt und macht Hoffnung. So genial wie einfach, wie es in Videos umgesetzt wurde, werde ich es aber erstmal nicht umsetzen können und werde das Vlies passend schneiden und um die Schwämme in dem CBF Filter legen. Und zwar so, das ich es „einschlage“ so das der/die Schwämme komplett verhüllt sind und das Wasser da durch muss. So der Plan.
Das wird aber noch ein bisschen dauern, bis der Filter in Betrieb geht. Derzeit schneit es.

Die Pumpe liegt derzeit auf gut 1,20m (der Teich ist hier ca. 1,40m tief) und werde diese zum Start um einiges höher ziehen.

Helmut: Danke für den Tip „2“ Filtereinlass“. Ich wusste, das ich etwas vergessen hatte. Der Stutzen vom Filter war noch auf nicht
diese Größe angepasst. Erledigt.

Eine lange Liste mit Wasserpflanzen habe ich erstellt (danke für das Video, danke Helmut). Ist aber alles noch nicht lieferbar. Is klar.

Anfang nächster Woche gibt es neues und auch Fotos. Aber nur bei Erfolg 

Lg Ingo (der Algenhunter)


----------



## Greenkeeper (10. Apr. 2021)

Hat leider nicht wirklich funktioniert. Pumpe 1300l/h (Inclusive 6 Schwämme) in dem 1400l Becken.
Foto1: Die Filtersocke. Keinerlei Grünfärbung nach 24 Std. Der dunkle Fleck ist da wo der Pumpenauslass sitzt.
Foto2: Das Objekt der Begierde. Hellgrünes Wasser mit 5 cm Sichttiefe.
Zweiter Versuch.
Foto3: Einer der 6 Schämme vor dem einschlagen in das Filtervlies.
Foto4: Der eingesetzte Schwamm mit Vlies.
Foto5: Das Ergebnis nach 24 Std. Es ist eine ganz zarte Grün/Braun Färbung zu erkennen.

Fazit: Das hat nicht wirklich geklappt und es auch keine Verbesserung im Wasser zu erkennen.
Ok, das war jetzt auch eine Hauruckaktion.
Wenn die richtige Filtersaison beginnt, werde ich alle 16 CBF Filterschwämme mehrfach in das Vlies einschlagen.
Das mit dem einschlagen habe ich auch schon ausprobiert und klappt einwandfrei.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das gar keine Alge ist, sondern ein Farbstoff. Und wenn doch, dann ist die so fein,
das ich die mechanisch nicht erfassen kann.
Lg Ingo


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Ingo,
Das sind Schwebealgen, eigentlich sollten die aber einmal "blühen" genau jetzt im Frühjahr und dann sollten sich Fadenalgen bilden. Die Fadenalgen sollten dann kein Problem für deinen Filter sein.
Ich habe keine gute Filtertechnik und hatte ein ähnliches Problem, dass dann im Sommer schlimmer wurde. Bei mir war es Kalium mit 70 mg/L normal sind 0 bis 10 vielleicht.
Kalium wird bei den  Wassertests gerne weggelassen. Wurde das bei dir bestimmt?

Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Greenkeeper (10. Apr. 2021)

Moin Rüdiger,

diese Hellgrüne Farbe habe seit Monaten und hat sich auch jetzt im Winter sowie gefroren, nicht verändert.
Immer konstant diese Farbe.
Nur in den vorgeschalteten Wasserbecken (insgesamt 2000l) hat sich das Wasser geklärt und war glasklar.
Das mit dem Kalium greife ich mal auf.
Lg Ingo


----------



## Turbo (10. Apr. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Dann mach den Wasserwechsel. Jede Woche 5m3 abpumpen und mit top Wasser ersetzen. Wirst sehen... damit wirst du viel erreichen.
> Mit dem Wasserwechsel führst du Nährstoffe und damit die Grundlage für die Algen ab.
> Viel Erfolg.
> LG Patrik



Salü
Das gemacht?
LG Patrik


----------



## Greenkeeper (10. Apr. 2021)

Salü Patrik,

Nein noch nicht. Das geschieht erst wenn die Saison beginnt und das wird noch ein bisschen dauern. Ar..... kalt derzeit.
Wäre derzeit bestimmt auch nicht gut (8 Grad zu 16 Grad) und bringt Unruhe in den Teich (Fische) Steht aber fest auf dem Plan genauso wie die Wasserpflanzen.
Aber nochmal zurück zu meinem „Pilotprojekt „  mit dem Ziel, diese hell grüne Gesülze mechanisch zu erfassen:
Ein bisschen enttäuscht, habe ich eben auch die anderen Schwämme mit dem Vlies ausgebaut. Ups, je näher ich zur Pumpe kam, je mehr hatte sich verfangen. Oha. Es tut sich doch was.
Also habe ich die 6 Schwämme mit dem Vlies 5 mal (vorher 1 bis 1,5 mal) eingewickelt und die Pumpe wieder in das kleine (Testbecken) Becken gesetzt.
Die lasse ich jetzt mind. 1 Woche laufen. Ich bin gespannt. Ergebnis gibt es dann als Foto.

Anmerkung zum Schluss und für alle die sich durch die ganzen Seiten gekämpft haben:
Algen sind normal und wenn man klares (naja, wenigsten mehr als eine Sichtiefe von 5 cm haben möchte) muss man etwas tun.
Klar soweit.
Aber was? Vieles habe ich mit viel Geld ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg. Das Wasser war in den letzten Jahren immer grün, ABER dunkel Grün. Trotz UV. Nach 12 Jahren musste der Schlamm und restlicher Kies endlich raus. Gemacht, Getan.
Nach den sehr warmen Tagen letztes Jahr wurde das Wasse grün. Hellgrün. Alles andere steht in den Seiten vorher.
Wenn die Sonne scheint ist es schon fasst Phosphorrisierend. Das ist sowas von unnormal und über den Winter Null Änderung. Im Oktober genauso wie jetzt. Komisch ist nur, das sich in den vorgeschalteten Becken, das Wasser im Winter absolut geklärt hat.
Ich kann derzeit nur Teststreifen verwenden und die Werte sind mit dem Teich selbst identisch und im grünen (ich hasse diese Wort) Bereich.
Mit welcher Macht habe ich hier zu kämpfen?
Lg Ingo


----------



## Turbo (10. Apr. 2021)

Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Das geschieht erst wenn die Saison beginnt und das wird noch ein bisschen dauern. Ar..... kalt derzeit.
> Wäre derzeit bestimmt auch nicht gut (8 Grad zu 16 Grad) und bringt Unruhe in den Teich (Fische) Steht aber fest auf dem Plan genauso wie die Wasserpflanzen.


Da hast du recht. Soweit hab ich nicht gedacht.



Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Mit welcher Macht habe ich hier zu kämpfen?


Das ist das Gesetz der absoluten Gemeinheit. 

Würde nicht in Aktivismuss verfallen.
Wirst sehen, der Wasserwechsel, wenn konsequent durchgezogen bringt viel.
Ist aber nur eine Reaktion auf ein Ungleichgewicht im Teich.
Reduziere deine Nährstoffspender. (Fische)
Damit das Gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt wird. 
Algen sind so nur der Anfang vom Übel. Der nächste Schritt können Krankheiten der Fische sein. 
Findest viel darüber im Forum.
LG
Patrik


----------



## Teichfreund77 (10. Apr. 2021)

Moin Greenkeeper,
du hast einen sehr hohen Eintrag von Dünger in deinem Teich.
Mechanisch kann man die Schwebealgen nicht bekämpfen.
Eine UVC kann nur dann helfen wenn irgendwo die Nährstoffe aus dem System kommen.
Du brauchst ausreichend Pflanzen die Nährstoffe ziehen ( Wasserpflanzen ) und Geduld.
Vor allem musst du schauen ob noch Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen, z.b Regenwasser, Erde, zu viel Futter usw.

Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## samorai (10. Apr. 2021)

Kann es wo möglich sein das der kleine Vorteich den großen duengt?
Weil er wahrscheinlich besser durch stroemt wird, könnte er immer wieder oder dauernd eine spezielle Düngung abgeben.
Schau mal da nach.


----------



## Greenkeeper (11. Apr. 2021)

Moin,
nein, den kleinen Teich habe um einiges später davor gebaut (da war das Wasser schon voll grün) und düngt definitiv nicht. Da ist bis auf __ Hornkraut und __ Krebsschere nix drin.

Ich lasse das Wasser nächste Woche mal wieder testen.

Lg Ingo


----------



## Turbo (11. Apr. 2021)

Hmmm
Habe den Einstiegsbeitrag nochmal gelesen.
- 30 Fische auf 32 000 Liter Wasser ist absolut ok.
- Technik vergrössert. Absolut ok
- Nährstoff Eintrag von aussen? Vermutlich.
Kannst du deinen Randabschluss mit einfachen Mitteln so umgestalten, das es von aussen möglichst nichts in den Teich schwemmt?
 
Ist das aufgestellte Teichfolie, die rund um den Teich verläuft?
Allenfalls kontrollieren und optimieren.
- Viel Sonne... hab ich auch. Algen lieben das. Nährstoff Reduktion nützt.
Bodengrund wurde gereinigt. Setzt durch die Algen einfach wieder zu.
Hast du eine Kreisströmung im Teich, der möglichst viel Schmoder zum Filter und Skimmer bringt?
Kann die Arbeit massiv vereinfachen.
Nährstoffkonkurrenz...  Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen und viel Geduld.  
LG Patrik


----------



## Greenkeeper (11. Apr. 2021)

Moin Patrik,

Ja das ist aufgestellte Folie. 
Durch die Kiesflächen kommt natürlich Regenwasser in den Teich und der nimmt auch das ein oder andere mit. Das ist klar und lässt sich auch nicht wirklich ändern.
Wie gesagt, die Phosphat Werte waren ok.
Ich bin gespannt auf den Test nächste Woche.
Ich lasse dann mal ein großes Blutbild machen 
Das Ergebnis schreibe ich dann.

Lg Ingo


----------



## lollo (11. Apr. 2021)

Moin,

vielleicht findest du ja hier oder in einem dieser Video die Lösung deines Problemes.
Eines brauchst du auf jeden Fall, nämlich Geduld, ohne Geduld geht an einem Teich gar nichts.


----------



## meinereiner (11. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Ingo,

hier mal mein 'Senf' bzw. meine Erfahrungen bezüglich Schwebalgen.
Ich hatte da schon mal vor Jahren in einem anderen Thread dazu was geschrieben, den finde ich aber nicht mehr.

Das bezieht sich noch auf meine alte gewachsene und eher provisorische Fileranlage.
Das war damals ein Spaltfilter am Anfang, dann ein Biotec10 (mit UVC) mit Grob und Feinschwämmen, danach etwas Kaldnes, eine Japanmatte und ein paar kleinen Filterpatronen am Ende.

Ich hatte dann irgendwann mal die groben auch durch Feinschwämme ersetzt.
Irgendwann ist mal die UVC ausgefallen (Hardwaredefekt, ich glaube da war damals was mit dem Vorschaltgerät). Das, ist mir erst aufgefallen, nachdem der Teich immer grüner und grüner geworden ist.
Ich hab dann nach der UVC geschaut, und dann ist aufgefallen, dass die nicht mehr ging.
Nachdem die wieder lief hat es ein paar Tage gedauert bis wieder alles klar war.

Die Reinigung meiner Filterschwämme:
Irgendwann (so nach ca. drei bis vier Tagen) ist durch die Filterschwämme nichts mehr durchgegangen und ich habe die dann in mühsamer Handarbeit gereinigt.
Also mit einen __ Wasserschlauch erst mal abgespritzt und (kräftig) ausgedrückt bis nach mehrmaligen Durchgang praktisch keine 'grüne Soße' mehr raus kam.
Der Rasen an der Stelle an der ich die Schwämme ausgewaschen habe war übrigens der schönste Rasen weit und breit .

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, falls ich mal längere Zeit die Filterschwämme nicht ausgewaschen hatte, kam es vor, dass die tatsächlich das Wasser wieder leichter durch ließen. Da sind tatsächlich praktisch keine ('verklumpten') Schwebalgen mehr in dem Filterschwamm mehr zurückgehalten worden. 
Warum das so war kann ich nicht sagen. Vielleicht hat sich dann ein Biofilm aufgebaut, dass die kleinen Kammern im Filterschwamm alle so zu waren, dass sich die Schwebalgen dort nicht mehr verfangen konnten.

Kräftiges Auswaschen und Ausdrücken der Filterschwämme hat das dann wieder beseitigt.

Weil vielleicht auch einige den Effekt des 'Verklumpens' von Schwebalgen in Zweifel ziehen. Ich hatte dann auch mal das grüne Teichwasser (obwohl die UVC intakt war) mal in
einen Eimer gefüllt, und eine Weile ruhig stehen lassen. Das Wasser hat sich tatsächlich geklärt und die Schwebalgen hatten sich am Boden angesammelt.

Meine Gedanken zu Kies:
Zu Kies gibt es ja in diesem Forum unterschiedliche Meinungen und Erfahrungen.
Als Bodengrund würde ich Kies auch nicht nehmen oder empfehlen. Aber am Ufer sehe ich da eigentlich keine Problem damit.
Irgendwo sollen und müssen die Pflanzen ja wurzeln. Anfangs hatte ich im Ufergraben unter dem Kies Lehmerde. Das habe ich dann nach ein paar Jahren ausgetauscht.
Ist jetzt alles Kies. Falls die Pflanzen (mit Wurzeln) mal ausgedünnt werden müssen ist das mit Kies als Substrat zwar auch noch eine anstrengende Arbeit, aber deutlich leichter als mit Lehmerde.
Und ich denke von deinem Uferbereich (zumindest vom Kies) geht kein Problem aus.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war irgendwo was von Bodenfilter geschrieben.
Kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung nur empfehlen. Gerade auch (zumindest aus meiner Sicht und Erfahrung) auch bei Koi-Haltung.
Der läuft jetzt seit einigen Jahren ohne weitere Pflege (die __ Rohrkolben werden halt im Herbst zurückgeschnitten).

Beim Einsatz von Kies wird ja immer wieder argumentiert, dass, wenn man da mal aufgräbt, ein ziemlicher Gestank wäre, und das kann ja nicht gut sein.
Ja und...
In so einem Bodenfilter gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Bakterien, die die unterschiedlichsten Aufgaben wahrnehmen.
Wir wissen ja auch vom Menschen dass eine vielfältige und ausgeglichene (was immer da auch heißt) Darmflora der Gesundheit des Menschen dient.
Und wenn man da mal daran riecht...
Und das befindet sich auch noch *in* unserem Körper....

Servus
 Robert


----------



## samorai (11. Apr. 2021)

Ich sehe auf dem Foto auch Nadelbaeume und wenn der Skimmer vermutlich richtig steht, dann sollte er SO sein.
Damit stehen die Nadelbaeume in SW, also in Hauptwindrichtung.
Die Nadeln fallen also in Richtung Teich, richtig?
Vermutlich auch auf den Kies Rand, das wäre ein Problem, denn die Nadeln sind innerhalb von einem Jahr zersetzt und düngen den Teich.


----------



## Turbo (11. Apr. 2021)

Salü Ingo

Glaube, du hast wirklich alles richtig gemacht. 
Eintrag von aussen ist mit dem stehenden Folienrand auch ziemlich auszuschliessen. Den Kiesstreifen sehe ich nicht als ausschliesslichen Übeltäter 
Hast du den Gärtner oder neidigen Nachbar schon ausgeschlossen? Wäscht der Gärtner sein Werkzeug im Teich? Schmeisst er den Rasendünger beim düngen auch in den Teich und Uferbereich? Einige handvoll Dünger im Teich würden alles erklären. 
Woher kommt dein Teichwasser? 
Habe meine Regenwasseranlage mit der ich den Teich meist nachspeise in einer ehemaligen Jauchegrube mit ca. 8m3 Wasserinhalt.
In der Anfangszeit, oder auch noch nach 10 Jahren in trockenen Zeiten wäscht es Nährstoffe aus der Betonwand der Grube. 
LG
Patrik


----------



## Greenkeeper (11. Apr. 2021)

Endlich mal etwas zum Lachen.
Das Video schaue ich mir später mal und Ja,
ich muss Geduld haben.
Gebe mir Mühe.

- Meine Nachbarn kann ich ausschließen.
Die hat seit 2 Jahren selber einen Teich. Recht groß, aber nicht tief und keine Fische. Alles voll mit Kies und glasklares Wasser. Ich könnte platzen.
- Mein Wasser kommt aus der Leitung und ist einwandfrei. Eine zeitlang hatte ich auch mal Brunnenwasser genommen, aber das ist nicht gut.
Also nach der Wiederbefüllung nur noch Leitungswasser. Dauert nur viel länger.
- Das mit den Nadeln, mmmh ja da kommt schon mal was, aber nur wenn es richtig windet. SW passt.
UV kann ich vergessen. Hatte ich mit 75W und null Erfolg.
Wenn dann mal wieder die Sonne scheint, mache ich ein Foto von „oben“.
Dann ist alles besser zu erkennen.

Einen schönen Sonntag noch an alle.

Ich melde mich wieder mit dem Testergebnis.

Lg Ingo


----------



## Greenkeeper (12. Apr. 2021)

So, hier die Werte. 
Anmerkung: Winterwasser und die Pflanzen werden erst langsam wieder Aktiv.
                    Vor gut 2 Wochen ca. 3 qm Leitungswasser aufgefüllt.
Alles konnte er leider nicht messen. Das was ging hier:
- CO2........10 ( das ist sehr hoch und da freut sich jede Alge)
- No2 No3 No4 .....alles 0
- Phosphat........0,02
KH.......4
PH........9,5 ( auch ein bisschen viel. Das schiebe ich aber z. T. der Wasserzufuhr in die Schuhe)
GH.......5
Ok, ich glaube wir können das ganze langsam beenden. Ich habe viele gute Hinweise und Tips von euch bekommen,
die ich auch umsetzen werde. Ein ganz liebes Dankeschön an alle.
Geduld und Pflanzen was das Zeug hält. (Der Pflanzenhändler kann nach meinem Einkauf in den Ruhestand gehen) 
Hier das ganze nochmal aus höherer Position.
Sollte ich irgendwann auch nur den kleinsten Erfolg haben, melde ich mich.
Möge die Macht mit mir sein.
Lg Ingo


----------



## troll20 (12. Apr. 2021)

Wie kommt ihr auf einen CO2 Wert von 10 bei KH 4 und PH 9,5 ????

Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe dann müsste da was mit 0.11 sein, so ca.
Von daher passt das überhaupt nicht mit dem Rest.
Gut die Algen atmen CO2 in der Nacht ab und am Tage aus. Wenn ihr also abends gemessen habt passt das mit den vielen Algen. Und dann bleibt da auch nichts mehr für höhere Pflanzen.

Also irgendwas passt bei deinem Teich oder deinen Angaben nicht, sorry 
Oder ist es wirklich nur ein Messfehler? Wie warm ist den aktuell im Teich?
Wie stark ist der Besatz und wie viele Liter  Teichinhalt werden aktuell über den Filter geschoben? Am besten dazu mal den Ausgang deines Filters auslitern.
Wann wurde der Filter das letzte mal gereinigt?


----------



## Rhz69 (12. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Ingo,

Wieso beenden, für mich wird es jetzt erst spannen. Ich schliesse mich Rene an mit PH /CO2, hätte aber noch die Frage, ob PO4 0.02 positiv gemessen wurde oder ob das der Grenzwert ist. 

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Greenkeeper (12. Apr. 2021)

Nicht wirklich beenden, aber im Moment kommen wir nicht wirklich weiter.
Die Saison muss ja erstmal anfangen, damit ich eure Vorschläge umsetzen kann.

Damit zu Rene‘s Fragen:
Gemessen heute morgen. Ob da Messfehler drin sind kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dieses Mal nicht dabei war.
Zu Phosphat meinte es, dass das der tiefste Wert ist den er messen kann.
Auch den PH Wert habe ich hinterfragt. Der schien mir doch zu hoch, denn ich habe seine Werte mit
meinen Schätzstreifen nachgeprüft. KH und GH passt. Bei PH hatte ich aber etwas mit 7,2 gemessen.
Er meint, das PH mit Teststreifen sehr ungenau ist und bis zu 2 Grad variiert.

Und über den Filter geht momentan gar nix, da er noch nicht läuft.

Lg Ingo


----------



## troll20 (12. Apr. 2021)

KH 4 und PH 7,2 = ca. CO2 8
Was mir etwas realistischer erscheint


----------



## Rhz69 (12. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Ingo,
Ich hab noch mal den Anfang gelesen, vielleicht ist doch noch etwas an meiner Kaliumtheorie dran. Aus Zeolith und Lehm löst man das gerne raus das würde dafür sprechen.
Dagegen sprechen eigentlich deine Fische, mit dem Futter baust Du Kalium ab. 
Fütterst du eher wenig?
War schon immer viel Lehm im Teich verbaut als Substrat?
Wächst eigentlich dein __ Hornblatt?

Zum PO4
Wahrscheinlich hat dein Tester die gleichen JBL tests, wie ich, da ist bei Phosphat das tiefste Feld < 0.02 mg/L und das ist farblos. Ich reite darauf rum, weil Phosphat meist direkt aufgenommen wird und dann mit den einfachen Tests nicht nachweisbar ist. Wenn der Test sich also blau verfärbt hat, dann hätten wir einen guten Hinweis.

0 Stickstoff ist nicht immer ein gutes Zeichen. Ganz ohne Stickstoff wachsen deine Pflanzen nicht, aber Algen reicht jedes bisschen. Blaualgen holen den auch aus der Luft. Dafür ist dein Teich aber zu "grün".

Kommst eventuell noch an die Werte deines Trinkwassers dran?

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Greenkeeper (10. Mai 2021)

Zwischenbericht 
Aber erstmal zu Rüdiger und zu der Frage „wächst das __ Hornblatt “?
Tja, gute Frage. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie schnell Hornblatt wächst.
Es ist da, aber viel vermehrt hat es sich gefühlt nicht. Achtung: Das Hornblatt ist nur in dem 1400er Becken und
nicht direkt im Teich. Da kann ich wenigstens mal „Fischen“ und nachschauen 

So, jetzt aber zum Zwischenbericht:
- Der Filter läuft seit gut 7 Wochen und macht seine Arbeit
- 2 x Oase Starterbakterien in den Filter (ich glaub die 60€ hätte ich mir wirklich schenken können)
- jede Menge Hornblatt gekauft und eingesetzt 
- Teilwasserwechsel von 10 qm (Gut 1/3) durchgeführt 
- neue Oase Teichpumpe 10tsd Liter angeschafft ( verbraucht weniger und fördert mehr wie die alte Sera 12 tsd)
  Und die muss ich noch ein bisschen drosseln, da sonst die ersten 2 Kammern im Filter Überlaufen.
- habe die Filtersocken wieder zu Einsatz gebracht. Alter Schwede. Nach gut 5 Std vollständig Dicht.
  Habe ich 1 Woche durchgehalten. Das ständige auswaschen nervt.
- Brottrunk zum Einsatz gebracht. 1 Liter langsam in den Filter. Nach dem Wassertausch noch mal 500ml. Gestern nochmal 1 L.

Gebracht hat es bis jetzt nix. Ja, ich weiß: Habe Geduld

So! Letzten Mittwoch zum Teichfuzzi und einen 75W UV-C Brenner gekauft. Habe ihm von meinem Problem erzählt
und eine interessante Aussage bekommen. Teilwasserwechsel kannste Dir schenken. Einzellige Schwebalgen vermehren sich
so schnell, da ist das Wasser sofort wieder grün.
Stimmt, obwohl ein Drittel ausgetauscht alles wie vorher. Dann frage ich mich doch „was soll ich mit dem Brenner“ und erinnere
mich an den gelesenen Artikel (den ich leider nicht wiederfinde). Hast du diese Algen, kannst du reinschütten was du willst und 10 UV-C Brenner anschließen. Es wird nicht helfen.
Ich befürchte, das ich bald diesen Brenner ,kaum gebraucht , zum Kauf anbieten werde 

Gestern Mittag habe ich mal einen 5 L Eimer mit Teichwasser gefüllt und ca 50ml Brottrunk dazugeben. Viel zu viel. Is klar.
Nach dem umrühren milchig Weiß. Klare Sache.
Heute Morgen viel blasser und kann schon den Boden sehen. Interessant.
Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit?
Ich habe im Forum mal geschaut, aber auf die schnelle nicht wirklich etwas brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2021)

Greenkeeper schrieb:


> ich glaub die 60€ hätte ich mir wirklich schenken können





Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Teilwasserwechsel kannste Dir schenken. Einzellige Schwebalgen vermehren sich
> so schnell, da ist das Wasser sofort wieder grün.


Jein.
Denn die Algen führen auch zur Biogenen- Entkalkung und verbrauchen auch sonstige Mineralien. Weiterhin werden nur so Giftstoffe die nicht oder nur schwer abbaubar sind, dem System entzogen.
Wenn du also keinen Wasserwechsel machst kann es zur Schädigung deiner Fische kommen und für die Bakterien im Filter sowie höhere Pflanzen die jetzt erst richtig durchstarten ist zu wenig da.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (10. Mai 2021)

Das willst du sicher nicht Hören.
1. Kein Geld mehr ausgeben! Lieber der Frau geben.
2. Manche Teiche brauchen 2 Jahre oder mehr bis sie eingelaufen sind.
Du hast einen sehr hohen Nährstoffanteil in deinem Teich, dieser muss in Biomasse ( Pflanzen Wachstum ) verbaut werden.
Das dauert und die Temperaturen der letzten 2 Monate waren da eher Negative.
Aber jetzt geht es ja langsam los .

Du musst dich gedulden, dann wirst du belohnt.

Schaue lieber nochmal ob auch keine Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen können.
Die Fische Füttern ist ok, aber immer mit Augenmaß.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden.


----------



## Greenkeeper (10. Mai 2021)

Einen Teilwasserwechsel habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahre nicht gemacht und trotzdem geht es den Fischen, Fröschen usw. gut.
Lediglich immer wieder aufgefüllt. Je nach Jahreszeit in 1-2 Wochen um die 3 qm.

Und.....nix da. Meine Frau bekommt schon genug 

Ja ist gut, ich übe mich in Geduld   

Wir hatten letztens Besuch von einem Paar was schon länger nicht mehr bei uns war und standen am Teich. Kommentar: Boah ist das ein herrliches Grün. 
Mein Blick war vernichtend


----------



## Rhz69 (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ingo,

Brottrunk hab ich letztes Jahr mal ausprobiert, ich hab es auch schon mal empfohlen, bei dir nicht mein erster Gedanke. Jetzt hast du es probier es aus, waren sicher keine 60 Euro. Die UVC musst du aber aus lassen. Diskussion dazu hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/milchsäurebakterien-erfahrungen.27817/

Was meine Idee bei dir wäre, sind Hornspäne. Ich hatte am Anfang eine trübe grüne Brühe im Teich, in meinem ersten Teich über Jahre. __ Hornblatt ist nach wenigen Tagen verschwunden und andere Pflanzen sind auch nicht gewachsen. Laut deinen Wasserwerten hast du keine Nährstoffe im Teich. Kalium wird aber nie gemessen, ist auch selten ein Problem und wenn dann der Mangel.
Eigentlich müsstest du jetzt einen Kaliumtest kaufen und messen, oder meinen schön kompliziertes Düngekonzept ausprobieren. 
Ein einfacher Versuch wäre ein Paket Hornspäne im Baumarkt beim Dünger kaufen. Davon eine Handvoll in eine alte Socke packen und das ganze in den Teich zu deinen (unter)-Wasserpflanzen legen. Ich glaub nicht, dass es damit schlimmer wird, aber du könntest es dann wieder rausholen.
Wenn musst du es aber jetzt machen, wenn die Pflanzen grade richtig wachsen.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Greenkeeper (10. Mai 2021)

Moin Rüdiger,

mache ich sofort. So etwas hat meine Frau immer auf Lager. Gefühlt ist die Socke schon im Teich.
Ein Versuch ist es Wert.
Männy Schänks 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## DbSam (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ingo,

mach bitte nicht so viel auf einmal.

Zum Schluss weißt Du nicht, was letztendlich wirklich geholfen hat.
Und kein Mensch weiß, ob Deine Fische so viel Zeugs auf einmal vertragen und ob Deine Filtertechnik das Wasser noch "aufbereiten" kann ...


VG Carsten

PS:
An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir einen ordentlichen(!) Filter neben den Teich setzen und evtl. die Verrohrung anpassen. (Nein, ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen und weiß nicht, welche Technik Du aktuell nutzt. - Bei den Problem muss es die falsche sein, oder im Teich stimmt etwas nicht.)
Ein ordentlicher Filter kostet Geld, aber letztendlich weniger Nerven, Zeit, macht weniger Stress und man hat Freude am Teich ...

Aber das nur so am Rande, wichtig in diesem Posting ist oben die erste Zeile ...


----------



## Greenkeeper (10. Mai 2021)

Moin Carsten,

da hast Du völlig Recht und jetzt ist auch erstmal Schluss. Ich muss einfach abwarten. Da haben wir es wieder: Geduld.
Als Filter habe ich CBF 350c aber mit 4 Boxen. Ich war eben ja nochmal am Teich und habe im 1400er die Hornspäne versenkt.
Irgendwie ist das Wasser nicht mehr so leuchtend. Dunkler und blasser.
Aber das bilde ich mir wahrscheinlich nur ein.

Lg Ingo


----------



## Greenkeeper (10. Mai 2021)

Nachtrag:
Der von dem ich die neue Pumpe gekauft habe, der hat diesen riesigen Oase Filter. So eine mega Box. Hat er mir auch vorgeführt. Seine Schwämme waren dick grün. Er hat dann mal 3-4 ausgedrückt und ein bisschen Wasser abgelassen. Satt grün.
Wenn ich meine Schwämme ausdrücke (mache jetzt aber erst wenn 3 Kammern überlaufen) kommt da nur eine braune Brühe. So wie Dünnsch........(Sorry)


----------



## DbSam (10. Mai 2021)

Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Schwämme ausdrücke (mache jetzt aber erst wenn 3 Kammern überlaufen) kommt da nur eine braune Brühe. So wie Dünnsch........(Sorry)



Hhhhmmmm, eigentlich, wenn alles richtig läuft, dann sollte aus den Schwämmen keine grüne Brühe kommen.
Sondern eher ein heller bräunlicher Dreck/Schlamm, man könnte auch Dünnsch... dazu sagen. Aber einer welcher nicht stinkt. 

Wenn Deine Schwämme andauernd zugesetzt sind, dann:

ist der Dreckeintrag zu hoch
der Filter zu klein
der Teich zu dreckig
oder alles zusammen
Vermutlich ist auch kein Vorfilter für den Grobschmutz vorhanden.


Und wenn ich von einem ordentlichen Filter für Deine Teichgröße spreche, dann meine ich einen Trommel-, Vlies- oder Endlosbandfilter als Vorfilter und einer folgenden biologischen Stufe mit Helix o.ä. (Bei Deiner Teichgröße würde ich von Schwammfiltern eher abraten.)
Ein hoher Durchsatz begünstigt die Filterung und das Wasser wird klarer. Energietechnisch muss man irgendwo einen Kompromiss treffen ...
Und, und, und ...
Aber das ist nur meine Sicht, die musst Du Dir nicht zu eigen machen.


Wenn der Teich früher immer klares Wasser hatte und jetzt nicht mehr, dann haben sich im Laufe der Zeit vermutlich viele Ablagerungen im Teich breit gemacht, welche jetzt Dein Wasser zumindest optisch durch die Schwebealgen "verunreinigen".
Oder, falls Du den Teich erst vor kurzen "gründlich" gereinigt hast, dann fehlt momentan die richtige Biologie, die muss sich erst bilden - das braucht Zeit.


Eigentlich gilt am Teich immer folgende Regel:
Es wird - außer frischem Wasser - nur wirklich notwendiges "Zeugs" zugeführt und dies besser nur in kleinen Mengen.


VG Carsten


----------



## Greenkeeper (11. Mai 2021)

Moin Carsten,

ich fasse mal zusammen.
- aus meinen Schwämmen kommt der braune Schleim. In den Boxen sind diese Helix Kugeln und jeweils eine Japanmatte. 3 Boxen sollen eigentlich (steht drauf) für 45 tsd Liter mit Fischen reichen. Ich habe 4. Das sollte mehr als genügen.
- klares Wasser hatte ich in den ersten Jahren ohne Fische. Aber Fadenalgen ohne Ende. 
- Dann kamen Fische. Orfen, Rotfedern. Die haben sich dramatisch vermehrt und das Wasser grün.
Da hatte ich noch keinen Filter und UV.
- Also abfischen und Filteranlage her. Dieser graue Sera Turm mit UV. Voll Mist. Geholfen hat es nicht wirklich.
- Letzten Sommer alles raus. Fische, Kies und jede Menge Schlamm.
- Die Fische habe ich bis auf ca. 30 reduziert.
- Wieder befüllt, Fische rein und Filteranlage dran.
-  bei den Themperaturen letztes Jahr nach 14 Tagen grün. 
- Die Sera Anlage weg und den CBF Filter her, der auch gut arbeitet. Aber ohne UV. Wollte es mal ohne versuchen. Es geht ohne, habe ich bei 2 Teichen gesehen.

Soviel zur Historie in Kurzform.
Ich warte jetzt einfach ab.

Lg Ingo


----------



## meinereiner (13. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ingo,

ich hatte ja schon mal relativ ausführlich über meine Erfahrungen bez. UVC, Filterung etc. geschrieben, aber vielleicht war es zu viel, oder zu schwer verständlich.

Die Angaben der Filterhersteller bezüglich der Leistungsfähigkeit der Filteranlage in Bezug auf die Größe des Teiches (Volumen) kannst du eigentlich in die Tonne treten.
Gerade in Hinblick auf Fischbesatz. Das kann man nicht mal als Daumenregel durchgehen lassen.

Fadenalgen und Schwebalgen schließen sich (annähernd) gegenseitig aus:
Entweder du hast Fadenalgen und dafür keine Schwebalgen, 
oder du hast Schwebalgen und dafür keine Fadenalgen.

Ohne UVC kann es wahrscheinlich funktionieren, aber dann mit größerer Filteranlage.
Das hast du ja an anderen Teich gesehen. Die Frage ist aber inwieweit diese mit deinem Teich und deiner Filteranlage vergleichbar sind.
Vielleicht haben die ja mehr Fadenalgen und deswegen keine Schwebalgen?

Wie ich schon vorher in meinem Beitrag geschrieben habe, hat sich bei mir herausgestellt, dass die UVC schon was bringt.
Aber nur, wenn die (feinen) Schwämme wirklich alle drei bis vier Tage kräftig ausgedrückt und ausgewaschen werden. Egal ob noch was durchgeht oder nicht.
Bei mir war die Brühe immer eher grün. Das kam, meiner Meinung nach, durch die zurückgehaltenen (durch die UVC verklumpten) Schwebalgen.
Wie oft reinigst du deine Filterschwämme?

Bei meiner aktuellen großen Filteranlage muss ich nichts mehr andauert reinigen.
Meine UVC (Tauch UVC) läuft immer. 
Ob ich die ausschalten kann, und ob das Wasser dann immer noch klar bleibt, habe ich noch nie ausprobiert, und kann ich somit leider nicht beantworten.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Greenkeeper (13. Mai 2021)

Moin Robert,

ich Danke Dir für Deine Hinweise.

Der eine Teich war um einiges größer, der andere von meinem 1/3. Die hatten weder Schweb- noch Fadenalgen. Der große hatte gar keinen Filter, sondern nur ein „Vorklärbecken“ und diese geheimnisvollen Säckchen. Der kleine hat die gleiche Filteranlage wie ich, nur mit 2 Kisten.

Meine Schwämme habe ich gestern, nach 2 Wochen, ausgedrückt. Die waren total Dicht. Die UV wird sehr dazu beigetragen haben.
Letztes Jahr alle paar Tage und kam richtig was raus, aber gebracht hatte es nichts.

Jetzt passiert aber echt was. Das Wasser ist jetzt blass und viel heller. Nicht richtig grün, eher gräulich und die Sichttiefe ist auf 20cm gestiegen. Hurra.

Wenn das weiter so geht, könnte ich bald klares Wasser haben. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
 Dann gibt es Fotos vorher/nachher.

Lg Ingo


----------



## Greenkeeper (4. Juli 2021)

Moin Moin liebe Teichfreunde,

wie versprochen, hier der
ABSCHLUSSBERICHT !!!!!!!!!!

Am 05.05. hatte ich ja einen 75W UV-C Brenner installiert. Parallel dazu habe ich den Filter mit Brottrung für Pflanzen gefüttert.
Gegen aller Aussagen habe ich die UV Lampe nicht ausgeschaltet.
Begründung: Die Milchsäure Bakterien sollen sich im Filter ansiedeln, was ein Teil mit Sicherheit auch getan hat. 
Eine Woche vorher hatte ich mein Vorfilterbecken mit reichlich __ Hornblatt bestückt.
Es war immer noch kühl und das Wasser mit gut 12 Grad nicht gerade kuschelig.
Mut zu Lücke.
Nach 14 Tagen hatte sich die Sichttiefe von 5 cm auf 20cm erhöht. Die Filterschwämme musste ich alle 3 Tage ausdrücken, die Kammern übergelaufen sind. Zu Anfang habe ich dann nach dem ausdrücken immer gut 500ml Brotrunk langsam in den Filter laufen lassen.
Langsam aber sicher klärte sich das Wasser. Die Pumpe habe dann immer wieder ein Stück tiefer gehängt.
Nach einigen Wochen konnte ich schon schemenhaft den Grund erkennen und dachte mir: Herrlich, wenn das so bleibt bin ich voll zufrieden.
Weit gefehlt.
Seit gut 3 Wochen habe ich richtig klares Wasser und ich bin glücklich 
Das Hornblatt hat sich massiv vermehrt und auch die Uferbepflanzung ist förmlich explodiert.
In dem Vorfilterbecken haben sich auch massiv Fadenalgen gebildet, im Teich nicht eine einzige.
Entfernen kann ich die nicht (ist mir auch völlig egal), da ich erst jede Menge Froschlaich und nun massenhaft Qualquappen habe.
Herrlich.
Die Filterschwämme musste ich seit Wochen nicht mehr ausdrücken und die UV Lampe läuft jetzt nur noch halbtags. Tag an, Nacht aus.

Für alle die sich jetzt erst zugeschaltet haben, habe ich nochmal ein Bild mit dem Giftgrünen Wasser angehängt.

Für unseren Teich geht klares Wasser nur mit UV. Ok, dann ist das so. Und wenn die nur Halbtags läuft und mit der neuen Oase ECO Pumpe (10.000 l für 30.000l Teich) spare ich immer noch an den Stromkosten im Vergleich zu vorher. Top.
Die leicht bräunliche Färbung wird von dem Laub vom letzten Jahr sein.
Das hole ich demnächst raus, wenn das Wasser wieder etwas wärmer ist Denn das geht nicht von außen, da muss ich rein.

Zusammengefasst ist meine Formel:
- UV-C Brenner
- 4 Kammerfilter mit feinen Schwämmen 
- Hornblatt
- Brottrunk 

Himmel, was habe ich letztes Jahr an Kohle investiert. Alles für die Tonne.   

Ich Danke nochmal allen für die Unterstützung und wünsche ich alles gute und eine schöne Saison.

Lg Ingo


----------



## Greenkeeper (4. Juli 2021)

Letzte Anmerkung:
In dem giftgrünen Teich fehlt einiges Wasser.
Der normale Wasserstand ist um einiges höher


----------



## Knipser (4. Juli 2021)

Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Moin Moin liebe Teichfreunde,
> 
> wie versprochen, hier der
> ABSCHLUSSBERICHT !!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Hallo, trotzdem machst Du 2 Fehler 1. Wenn Du Milchsäurebakterien rein gibst, 3-4 Tage UV-C Lampe ausschalten. 2. warum schaltest Du Nachts die UV-C Lampe aus, lass sie an, bis alles klar ist. Deine  Bilder sind toll     Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Greenkeeper (4. Juli 2021)

Moin Willi,

Fehler? Das sehe ich komplett anders.
Der/mein Erfolg gibt mir Recht.
Ich mache hier (auf keinen Fall)  keine neue Diskussion auf, aber einfach mal das ganze mit den Milchsäure Bakterien (oder anderen) und deren Wirksamkeit einfach mal in Ruhe durchdenken.

Anmerkung: Eine 10.000 Liter Pumpe fördert nur theoretisch einen 30.000 Liter Teich in 3 Std. um. Wichtig ist, das diese Bakterien im CBF Filter bleiben. Daher eine regelmäßige Wiederholung.
Eine Abschaltung der UV Lampe halte ich für Nonsens.

Die Lampe weiter durchlaufen lassen ? Warum? Es kommt auf den Fotos wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich rüber, aber das Wasser ist klar. Nicht Glasklar. Es ist alles auf dem Grund klar zu erkennen. Das reicht völlig. Ich muss mir mit der Lampe auch nicht alles dauernd „wegbrennen“ wenn es nicht erforderlich ist.
Sollte auf Grund der Sonneneinstrahlung o. ä. der Algen Zuwachs zunehmen, kann ich jederzeit die Lampe auf Dauerbetrieb schalten.
Und sollte die Lampe aufgrund des Ein/Ausschalten leiden, ja Himmel nochmal, dann tausche ich sie aus.
Das sind Peanuts im Vergleich zu den Ausgaben die ich mit anderen Mitteln versucht habe. Und Brottrung ist im Vergleich zu anderen Mitteln Spottbillig.

Und noch eine kleine Anmerkung:
Wer Fadenalgen in seinem Teich hat sollte über Rotfedern als Besatz nachdenken. Die fressen die wie andere Nutella  Habe ich getestet. Perfekt.

Und ich weiß nicht mehr wer es war, aber derjenige der geschrieben hat „vergiss die Starterbakterien“ hat gefühlt Recht. Danke.

So, genug klug geschnackt 

Lg Ingo (der Algenhunter)


----------



## DbSam (4. Juli 2021)

Greenkeeper schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst ist meine Formel:
> ...


... und nächstes Jahr lässt Du den Brottrunk weg und es funktioniert trotzdem ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## Knipser (5. Juli 2021)

Die Lampe weiter durchlaufen lassen ? Warum? Es kommt auf den Fotos wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich rüber, aber das Wasser ist klar. Nicht Glasklar. Es ist alles auf dem Grund klar zu erkennen. Das reicht völlig. Ich muss mir mit der Lampe auch nicht alles dauernd „wegbrennen“ wenn es nicht erforderlich ist.
Sollte auf Grund der Sonneneinstrahlung o. ä. der Algen Zuwachs zunehmen, kann ich jederzeit die Lampe auf Dauerbetrieb schalten.
Lg Ingo (der Algenhunter) [/QUOTE]

Dein Wasser wäre schneller klar aber wenn Du Zeit hast kommt man auch zum Ziel. Nur wenn Du aus machst vermehren sich die Flugalgen wieder. .Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Greenkeeper (5. Juli 2021)

Willi, die Lampe brennt erst seit einer Woche halbtags.
Die ganzen Wochen vorher ist sie natürlich durchgelaufen. Sonst hätte ich mein Ziel wahrscheinlich nie erreicht

Lg Ingo


----------



## toschbaer (5. Juli 2021)

Jo Greenkeeper,
wo bist Du am arbeiten?
Vielleicht sieht man sich
Lass den Brenner weg und bau Dir ein Rieselfilter!

Gruß
Friedhelm


----------

